# My Small Mac Collection



## sunshine rose (Mar 4, 2011)

After my most recent haul, I know I won't be getting anything more from mac until the summer at the earliest, so I decided that I was as well to post my collection now as it won't be changing for a while! 

  	Most of this has been collected since last summer, before that I only had blacktrack fluidline and the cool eyes palette. 




 

  	Overview of entire collection(so small!)




  	Brushes Top to Bottom: 187, 224, 239, 217 and 219.



 

  	Lipsticks: Myth and Viva Glam Gaga. 
  	Blush: Ladyblush



 

  	Fix+ Lavender, Brush Cleanser and MSF Natural 



 

  	Chromographic Pencil in NC15/NW 20, Fluidlines in Blacktrack and Rich Ground



 

  	Trip Palette in Cool Eyes L-R Prisimque, Springtime Skipper, Waternymph, Knight Divine, Flashtrack. 
  	The 2 shadows in the custom 4-pan quad are Yoghurt and Quarry.



 
  	The names in the 15-pan palette should be readable, if not just let me know any colour names that you want to know! 

  	So that's it, I'm really happy with it but I'm so looking forward to watching it grow!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice collection and don't worry...it will grow like mushrooms in the night!  I love what you have picked out. Very worthy!  How do you like Ladyblush?  I have that coming in the mail!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## angi (Mar 4, 2011)

That is a lovely collection, you've chosen some great stuff. The cool eyes palette in particular has got some gorgeous colours in it - one of my favourites!

  	I second Elven, your collection will grow without you even realising. Enjoy it while its small and you have the time to use everything you own!


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Very nice collection and don't worry...it will grow like mushrooms in the night!  I love what you have picked out. Very worthy!  How do you like Ladyblush?  I have that coming in the mail!  Thank you for sharing!


	Thank you! Yeah, the collections do seem to grow so quick, don't they lol! The only reason my collection stalls is because I don't live near a mac and mac online won't deliver to Ireland. It's probably just as well, or I'd be doing so much impulse buying! 
  	I really like Ladyblush. Quite a natural colour. As it's cream blush, I can sometimes find it hard to blend out properly, but that's just me. I'm planning on getting the 188 brush next, as I hear it's supposed to be good to use it with. I hope you like it as much!


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 4, 2011)

angi said:


> That is a lovely collection, you've chosen some great stuff. The cool eyes palette in particular has got some gorgeous colours in it - one of my favourites!
> 
> I second Elven, your collection will grow without you even realising. Enjoy it while its small and you have the time to use everything you own!



 	Thanks! Yes I love the cool eyes palette. It was only the second thing I bought from mac and at the time I knew nothing about collections or limited editions etc. It's only in the last few months, since I've gotten more serious about mac, that I've learnt about LE's and then I really appreciated the colours in the palette! 
  	Your right, I really do get to use everything and I'm even looking forward to hitting pan on something!


----------



## Romina1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice collection! Don't wory, once they are started, they grow quickly! Enjoy your stuff!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 7, 2011)

i've been collecting about a year, and it's starting to overflow...my first haul was all the basics, foundations, concealer, powder,etc, but i'm slowly building my collection now!


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 8, 2011)

Romina1 said:


> Very nice collection! Don't wory, once they are started, they grow quickly! Enjoy your stuff!



 	They have a life of their own, don't they?! lol!


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 8, 2011)

jadangel2001 said:


> i've been collecting about a year, and it's starting to overflow...my first haul was all the basics, foundations, concealer, powder,etc, but i'm slowly building my collection now!



 	I think you did it the right way! I have never tried a foundation or concealer! The msf natural is the first basic I have. I went mad buying as many eyeshadows as I could haha!


----------



## christinakate (Mar 13, 2011)

Great start to your collection ! Just wait til the addiction grows ! Haha


----------



## VickieG (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow thats a great collection you have. I'm a few months in to mine- I love the colours in your palette, especially 'Wedge' and 'Woodwinked'.


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 1, 2011)

great collection! I love your eye shadows!


----------



## sunshine rose (Sep 1, 2011)

VickieG said:


> Wow thats a great collection you have. I'm a few months in to mine- I love the colours in your palette, especially 'Wedge' and 'Woodwinked'.


	Thanks Vickie! Wedge and Woodwinked were 2 of my very first eyeshadow purchases! Definitely worth it.


----------



## sunshine rose (Sep 1, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> great collection! I love your eye shadows!



 	Thank you! It has grown a good bit since April, so I think I'll have to update this soon!


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Sep 11, 2011)

You're doing good so far! I only have 6 lipsticks and 3 eyeshadows so far and I've been collecting since May


----------

